# Solo trip with shuttle motorcycle - any security ideas for leaving raft?



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not a lot you can do to minimize gear theft...take a big chain/cable to lock up your motorcycle at the takeout. Use that same cable through the d-rings/frame on your raft to a sturdy tree.

Hide your attractive valuables in a dry box.

Run an ugly boat so people feel bad stealing from someone with ugly gear.

Pull your raft over out of sight of the takeout--either above or below. ...or in a spot generally inaccessible from the road. Less likely to get your stuff stolen by boaters than the general public wandering around access points.

Ride fast and hope the honest people stay honest.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about another boater stealing your boat, I would worry about the general public though. Out at Westwater, many rig and launch their boat from the ranger station, then take the shuttle vehicle and bike to the Cisco takeout, ride the bike back on the kokopelli trail, raft, take out and drive back to the ranger station. Here on the Ark, a lot of folks do the same thing, but most of the put in's and take out's are hardened fee sites, and there's people all over the place, not to mention the occasional ranger.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Drop the bike at the take out first, then rig and go.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

It helps to know the run, some runs are more secure in general or on one end. Staircase on the SF Payette for instance, your boat is secure in the water at putin, but not necessarily at Banks (take out). I also have a 10’ cable and lock that I run through a d-ring, the frame and then around a tree on occasion.


----------



## cparkerc (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I will get a long cable lock for both the raft and motorcycle. Also will ride like hell to get back to the raft!!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

D rings are easy to cut. If I want to lock the boat to the trailer somewhere, a cable run through the frame and the self bailing floor holes is the best method I've come up with.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Dave Frank said:


> D rings are easy to cut.


Yeah, and an NRS frame is easy to unbolt...and one can always remove a welded frame from the rubber.

Like I said:
vvv


MT4Runner said:


> hope the honest people stay honest.





> If I want to lock the boat to the trailer somewhere, a cable run through the frame and the self bailing floor holes is the best method I've come up with.


Through the holes and around the entire tube is a fantastic idea.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

but then again, cables are easy to cut too... Just saying... anyone that's determined to steal it is going to, the thing that crosses my mind is, if they really want to steal it and they can't, what's to stop them from taking a knife and putting some good long gashes in it...


----------



## Alejandro (Jul 6, 2020)

Get a plastic snake and toss it in the boat while you're shuttling. Works great in the truck bed too.


----------



## Steve Campbell (Mar 24, 2012)

Add rafting gear to your homeowner's insurance. I got $7000 coverage for something like $35/year!


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

I liked Alejandro's snake idea, but I think that's too easy to tell a fake. How about fake crap? This is from ETSY.

Know I'd steer clear of that boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2020)

I move the boat far enough up or down stream from the launch that nobody is going to happen upon it or see it from the road. One river I fish where theft is a huge problem - I anchor up a 1/2 mile before the takeout, bushwhack to the road, and go deal with the shuttle then float the last 1/2 mile once my truck is moved. I have also been known to toss my oars, cooler, and fishing gear into tall grass when I have to leave my boat unattended. I'm more worried about gear being stolen than the actual boat. I know it happens but I think it takes a pretty committed criminal to attempt to steal a fully rigged boat. 

+1 for ugly boats and plastic snakes as secondary precautions


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I've ridden my motorcycle to a couple river trips to the Pumphouse in the early 70's, when the original Pumphouse shack was still standing and no real boat ramp available and the area had 6 foot tall, over growth of bushes everywhere. I would just push my 1949 HD Pan Head chopper into the tall over growth, turn the fuel petcock to off, laid it down on it's side and cover it with a camouflage blanket and place some branches over the top, you could not really see it. Funny thing is, when I would pull in with my duffel bag strapped to my sissy bar and my somewhat noisy exhaust pipes, the passengers would start hiding their women and children, thinking to themselves, he's going to take me and my family down the river, most were pretty cool with it thought.


----------



## Denray (Sep 14, 2010)

cparkerc said:


> Thanks for the replies, I will get a long cable lock for both the raft and motorcycle. Also will ride like hell to get back to the raft!!


Large chain diameter links way better and way heavier than cable that cuts easy with bolt cutters. Keep oar blades with you or hidden


----------



## uh eau (Jun 12, 2008)

Out of site, out of mind.

I’ve done a couple of bike shuttles on the Rogue. 
1) Leave gear _in a tent_ at Almeda (one of the put-in options).
2) Drive down to Foster Bar, camp there
3) Bike (bicycle) back to Almeda
4) camp and rig
5) Launch morning visit ranger station (bike there, with groover!)
6) _Bike goes in tent_
7) Enjoy the Rogue
8) Take-out, de-rig, drive back to Almeda to retrieve tent and bike
9) Head home


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I asked a similar question a while back and a couple of folks mentioned insurance policies for boats that cover theft.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

raymo said:


> I've ridden my motorcycle to a couple river trips to the Pumphouse in the early 70's, when the original Pumphouse shack was still standing and no real boat ramp available and the area had 6 foot tall, over growth of bushes everywhere. I would just push my 1949 HD Pan Head chopper into the tall over growth, turn the fuel petcock to off, laid it down on it's side and cover it with a camouflage blanket and place some branches over the top, you could not really see it. Funny thing is, when I would pull in with my duffel bag strapped to my sissy bar and my somewhat noisy exhaust pipes, the passengers would start hiding their women and children, thinking to themselves, he's going to take me and my family down the river, most were pretty cool with it thought.


The hell with the raft and gear. I’d be looking at the 49 Panhead!


----------



## 82371 (Jul 11, 2020)

cparkerc said:


> So, new to the rafting game this year. I have a NRS raft with fishing frame. I made a motorcycle mount on my trailer and am ready to make some solo runs. Nervous about leaving my raft while setting up the shuttle. What do you do to minimize the chance of getting your boat or gear stolen when leaving the boat alone?
> 
> Thanks, appreciate any suggestions!


Go ahead and post pics of the stolen raft now. LOL


----------

